# best tool for drilling



## llwb (Oct 24, 2012)

I am trying to convert a railroad car (con-cor) into a roadside-type diner.
I would like to drill a small hole in the plastic underside of the car.
Can someone suggest the best tool for doing that?
Thank you.
llwb


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

If you have them,a Dremel (or alike) with the proper drill bit would do great.The tool is light and its speed is adjustable.


----------



## llwb (Oct 24, 2012)

Thank you.
I thought I read that something like a Dremel would melt or crack the plastic.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Drilling plastic*

llwb;

If run at high speed, a Dremel tool might melt the plastic. If you are quick, or better if you can use a speed controller to run the Dremel at its slowest speed, that would probably work.
Alternatively, you could use a pin vise or a hand drill to drill at slow speed.

Traction Fan


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

llwb

Depending on the size hole you want to drill, I'd use
a pin vise or variable speed electric drill.

If it's an N scale car, it would seem the pin vise 
would be a must. It is easier to be precise with it
also.

Some Dremels will slow down, but you really need
no more than 20 or so RPM to work on plastic.

Don


----------



## llwb (Oct 24, 2012)

Don, it is indeed an n scale car. I've looked at a couple of videos on the pin vise and I can see that it makes sense for what I have in mind--I want to put a tiny light up in there.
So thank you and Traction Fan for suggesting it.
llwb


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Although maybe not the best tool for this job you could use a reamer. I've found mine useful on numerous occasions when making small holes or opening out existing ones.


----------



## mikek (Dec 29, 2013)

It's hard to find a small drill with a chuck, this is one, not expensive. I have a similar one, works fine for drilling small items.


----------

